# Definitive Vinyl Recording of Holst's Planets Suite



## LizDM (2 mo ago)

Hello all, new to the forum and looking for answers to what is, I realise, a VERY subjective question.

I'm looking for a 'good' recording of Holst's Planets Suite on vinyl. Currently have a copy recorded by the LA Philharmonic with Leopold Stokowski, but it's not a good recording, feels like it's played much too fast, despite being recorded by a leading orchestra. We are playing it at the correct RPM!


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Holst - Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic - The Planets


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1962 Vinyl release of "The Planets" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Holst, Charles Dutoit, Orchestre Symphonique De Montréal - The Planets


Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for The Planets by Holst, Charles Dutoit, Orchestre Symphonique De Montréal. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

While I realize that you said 'very subjective', realistically there is no such thing as a definitive recording (and yes, not even by the composer), but having said that, I would suggest one of the Boult recordings - if it can be found on vinyl.

P.S. I may even have one if you are interested.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

This thread might be helpful: 









Best recording of The Planets?


Being a big Holst fan, I am, of course, also a crazy for his famous suite The Planets. Like many "warhorses," there are myriad recordings of this work in the catalogue, but which is the best? I put forth 4 recordings which I think could compete for supremecy: Dutoit/Montreal, Levine/Chicago...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Back in the LP days the best, by a long shot, was William Steinberg with the Boston Symphony Orchestra on DG. In terms of performance and recorded sound it was far better than the competition from that time like Previn and Bernstein. Plus, the DG pressings were much superior to Angel and Columbia. I'm curious now if I still have my LP on the shelves.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Levine/CSO
Karajan/VPO
Dutoit/OSDM
Can’t go wrong with any of these


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

I recommend Mehta's Decca recording with the LA Philharmonic from 1971.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Do yourself a favour and head on over to the much-visited site of my antipodean buddy, Peter (he's a member here too but rarely posts). The link is below. His recommendations are (mostly) excellent and the reviews are extremely thorough and very amusing. He's a funny guy. Click on the link of the recording you want you read.









Peter's Planets


A survey of all available CDs of Gustav Holst's The Planets, Op. 32.




petersplanets.wordpress.com


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

For the best combination of performance & sound quality I'd strongly recommend Charles Dutoit's recording in Montreal. However, you might also have a listen to one or two of Sir Adrian Boult's' five recordings. Boult is my 'go-to' conductor for pre-WW2 British composers. Of the recordings I've heard by him, I've liked Boult's 1978 Planets with the London Philharmonic Orchestra best,


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Merl said:


> Do yourself a favour and head on over to the much-visited site of my antipodean buddy, Peter (he's a member here too but rarely posts). The link is below. His recommendations are (mostly) excellent and the reviews are extremely thorough and very amusing. He's a funny guy. Click on the link of the recording you want you read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting us know about Petersplanets. I've been reading his reviews all evening and it was really a lot of fun. Insightful, amusing, honest...that's how all reviews should be.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Montarsolo said:


> Holst - Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic - The Planets
> 
> 
> View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1962 Vinyl release of "The Planets" on Discogs.
> ...


I would definitely recommend the same recording, it sound like heaven.


----------



## Nipper (Jun 5, 2020)

mbhaub said:


> Back in the LP days the best, by a long shot, was William Steinberg with the Boston Symphony Orchestra on DG. In terms of performance and recorded sound it was far better than the competition from that time like Previn and Bernstein. Plus, the DG pressings were much superior to Angel and Columbia. I'm curious now if I still have my LP on the shelves.


I own:

Karajan/VPO
Steinberg/BSO
Bernstein/NYPO
Boult/LPO (1978)
Ozawa/BSO
Dutoit/OSDM
Levine/CSO

All are good-to-great and have something to recommend. My overall favorites are Steinberg and Ozawa with Boston, though my favorite "Jupiter" is Levine with Chicago.

N.B. - The Steinberg is a bit on the quick side.

Caveat: All are on CD, so I cannot attest to the quality of specific vinyl pressings.

And I also highly recommend Peter's Planets site!


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Josquin13 said:


> Of the recordings I've heard by him, I've liked Boult's 1978 Planets with the London Philharmonic Orchestra best,


But of course his 1959 Vienna recording on Westminster Gold has the greatest cover art ever


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

RobertJTh writes, "But of course his 1959 Vienna recording on Westminster Gold has the greatest cover art ever"

Yes, Westminster Gold did some unusual, often amusing LP covers back in those days, 










But I prefer the EMI LP cover myself, & partly because--bragging time--I own a copy that was signed by Sir Adrian,


----------



## deangelisj35 (9 mo ago)

Hogwash said:


> Holst, Charles Dutoit, Orchestre Symphonique De Montréal - The Planets
> 
> 
> Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for The Planets by Holst, Charles Dutoit, Orchestre Symphonique De Montréal. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.
> ...


I agree! This one is very good!


----------

